# Dexter vs Breaking Bad



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Which show do you prefer? I'm still waiting for these shows to come back.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I watch Dexter. I do not watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Breaking Bad 4 life.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

#TeamDexterFanBoiz


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Breaking Bad is among the best shows ever, and Dexter has been pretty bad since season 4.

[spoiler= ]The revelation that Gellar was a figment of Travis' imagination was incredibly obvious, and every time season 7 seemed to find its groove they jumped to a different threat/villain.[/spoiler]


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

panopticon said:


> Breaking Bad is among the best shows ever, and Dexter has been pretty bad since season 4.
> 
> [spoiler= ]The revelation that Gellar was a figment of Travis' imagination was incredibly obvious, and every time season 7 seemed to find its groove they jumped to a different threat/villain.[/spoiler]


Season 6 was one the worst and the worst bad guy. I hated the fact it was all in his head, but Dexter has many good seasons. Breaking Bad is good because it only has a few seasons. I didn't like the fact Walter tried to kill the kid. I also thought on the last season there were going to be new and more dangerous bad guys but there really weren't.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Who else is shipping Dexter and Deb together? I call it Debster.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Can't choose, like them both. Dexter returns in June, I believe.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Season six was the worst Dexter season ever but they picked up again with the last one. Next season is the finale one. Makes me sad.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

WineKitty said:


> Season six was the worst Dexter season ever but they picked up again with the last one. Next season is the finale one. Makes me sad.


the ending for the last season was pretty stupid, so what now? Debra is a killer now? It was already hard to believe Dexter was going to kill Laguerta. I thought about the final scene so many times. The only way I can see Debra killing Laguerta is if when Dexter has his back turned and facing Debra, Laguerta reaches a gun nearby and is pointing the gun at Dexter from behind and Debra sees this and kills her. THAT'S THE ONLY WAY she should of DIED> It would of been PERFECT.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

I love them both D: i picked dexter over breaking bad though! (but neither of them is as good as the walking dead  )


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Limmy said:


> I love them both D: i picked dexter over breaking bad though! (but neither of them is as good as the walking dead  )


that show started off good in Season 1 and died by the end of the Season, Season 2 was a good season to put people to sleep, saw most of Season 3 and its the best one so far, the only one I would consider good.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a no-brainer. I love Dexter, and season 7 was a step up, but it truly does get ridiculous sometimes and season 6 was painful to watch (season 5 wasn't special, either). Someone on a review site labeled Dexter as a "soap opera" about a serial killer, which fits the show more than it should.

Breaking Bad knows how to constantly ramp up tension in a season and between seasons. The plots are tightly woven, and I'd say the things WW gets away with are far more believable than what Dexter gets away with.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Having been a viewer of both shows, I say without a doubt that Breaking Bad is the better show. As interesting a character Dexter is, the core of who he is never really changes all that much, he is a serial killer and always will be, it brings up some interesting scenarios, but as time has gone on the character has gotten a bit drab. Case in point, I watched seasons 1 and 2 then skipped to season 6 and saw very little different with the character. Compare this to Breaking Bad where if you watched just the first season or second season and skipped to season 5, Water White is completely different than at the beginning of the show. As far as character development goes, BB wins hands down.

In terms of plot, I also give the edge to BB, the show has this tone of leading up to something, Dexter does not, Dexter feels like this on going saga that is only going to end once viewership declines enough for showtime to want to end it. BB in spite of it's huge popularity is ending for the sake of the story I presume, much like LOST did. 

Breaking Bad for all of its intensity is also good for some laughs, something lacking in Dexter. 

And last but not least, BB has produced one of the best TV villains ever, Gustavo Fring, not much more needs to be said.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

Gavroche said:


> And last but not least, BB has produced one of the best TV villains ever, Gustavo Fring Walter White, not much more needs to be said.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

MobiusX said:


> the ending for the last season was pretty stupid, so what now? Debra is a killer now? It was already hard to believe Dexter was going to kill Laguerta. I thought about the final scene so many times. The only way I can see Debra killing Laguerta is if when Dexter has his back turned and facing Debra, Laguerta reaches a gun nearby and is pointing the gun at Dexter from behind and Debra sees this and kills her. THAT'S THE ONLY WAY she should of DIED> It would of been PERFECT.


Well, you do make a good point. I was getting ready to watch the last season over to prepare myself for the next one.

To me it shows that Debra is willing to do anything to save/protect Dexter, she proved that by covering up the fire in the previous season. However, at what price to her? Since we are coming up on the final season, it wouldn't surprise me if she either turns Dex and herself in, kills herself or does something to try and repent for it. She is not by nature a killer. It will be interesting to see how they play this out.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Gavroche said:


> Breaking Bad for all of its intensity is also good for some laughs, something lacking in Dexter.


This is very true. Breaking Bad is almost always described as a drama, but I see it as more of a dark comedy. Especially the first season.

From what little I've seen of Dexter, I really enjoyed it but it never sucked me in the way Breaking Bad did. I watched seasons 1-3 in the span of like a week after seeing the first episode. It's the only show that has lived up to the ridiculous hype surrounding it, as far as I'm concerned. It's easily the best thing to have ever been on television.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

What if Walter hired Dexter to kill people for him? or what if Dexter killed Walter? LOL


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> What if Walter hired Dexter to kill people for him? or what if Dexter killed Walter? LOL


Sounds like a bad crossover movie that'll happen 10 years after the shows are off the air.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

It wouldn't even be a fair fight. Heisenberg is just as ruthless in a completely different way, and he's smarter. He'd completely destroy Dexter.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Breaking Bad. 

I lost interest in Dexter after Season 4. It became full of gimmicky cliffhangers and plot twists that really lowered the shows integrity. Masuka's(sp?) pop-culture references seemed tacky, too.

These two shows aren't even in the same league, however, so I don't think it's fair to compare them. Dexter has always been plot driven, incredibly easy story to follow and digest. I find it entertaining on a lot less of an emotionally invested level.

Breaking Bad, however, is very rich and full of layers. It doesn't feel like it's riding on rails as Dexter does. Bryan Cranston dishes out such an incredible performance as WW that just grips you.

I think a fairer comparison would be Boardwalk Empire vs Breaking Bad.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a fan of both, but overall Breaking Bad is much better.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Early seasons? Dexter. Now? Breaking Bad

Two out of the last three seasons of Dexter have been atrocious. The writers have really lost it. I don't know for sure how it'll end with the last season, but I've certainly lost all faith in the writers to come up with a strong conclusion to the story.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've only seen the first 2-3 seasons of dexter so i'm going to have to go with breaking bad till I see the rest.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Breaking bad is vastly superior, but Dexters pretty good too. I watch both.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

This is an easy decision considering I think Dexter sucks and Breaking Bad is the best show on TV.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Breaking Bad has consistently been amazing; the only negative I can think of is the annoying splitting of the last season over 2 years. The last season of Dexter was so bad that I was relieved to see they were finishing it up; I hope they saved all their good ideas for the last season when they found out it was ending.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Breaking Bad is of slightly higher quality I believe,but it has the advantage of only being 5 seasons...


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Dexter. They're both pretty good but Breaking bad is just getting too predictable and I can't relate to Walter anymore, he's gone off the rails. I still like Dexter though.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

gytar said:


> Dexter. They're both pretty good but Breaking bad is just getting too predictable and *I can't relate to Walter anymore, he's gone off the rails.* I still like Dexter though.


Yeah, that's one problem I have with Breaking Bad. Walt becomes totally unsympathetic and a total dickhead, and fast. It got to the point where I was rooting for Gus in season four.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I like both, yet I've been more interested in Breaking Bad at the moment.

I like Jesse more than Walt. Also I don't really care for Walt's wife.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

#neither


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I must be the only person still rooting for Walt. I don't care if Jesse, Skylar and Hank all have to die for him to succeed.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh gosh.. Dexter that was so awful, we had to watch the whole series during school..
I fell asleep every-time.
YAWN


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

LowKey said:


> I must be the only person still rooting for Walt. I don't care if Jesse, Skylar and Hank all have to die for him to succeed.


Lol. Vince Gilligan has said that The Sopranos had a major influence on Breaking Bad. I think he wanted to take it one step further and make Walt go from hero to villain, rather than stay an anti-hero throughout the series.

My prediction is that, at the very least, Walt kills Hank - and very deliberately in a calculated way. I think that would solidify him as a bona fide villian rather than just an anti-hero.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

always starting over said:


> Lol. Vince Gilligan has said that The Sopranos had a major influence on Breaking Bad. I think he wanted to take it one step further and make Walt go from hero to villain, rather than stay an anti-hero throughout the series.
> 
> My prediction is that, at the very least, Walt kills Hank - and very deliberately in a calculated way. I think that would solidify him as a bona fide villian rather than just an anti-hero.


I've heard the same thing. Apparently the plan is for Walt to be the bad guy in the end. One of the main themes of the show is definitely change. Walt describing chemistry as "the study of change" in the first episode was foreshadowing the transformation that the character would go through.

I'd say there's a good chance he kills Hank, and with the amazing writers I'm sure they'll be successful in getting most of the viewers to hate Walt if they don't already. He'll be an effective villain for most people, but I'll be very surprised and impressed if they get me to root against him. My opinion of Walt didn't even change that much when he took out Mike, and I loved Mike! Hank and Jesse on the other hand aren't all that likable to me for some reason.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Seasons 1 & 2 of Dexter were great. After that, I lost interest.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

whattothink said:


> Seasons 1 & 2 of Dexter were great. After that, I lost interest.


I thought s1 and 2 were great, but s3 was mostly boring. S4 was terrific and this was mainly because of John Lithgow. He was brilliant and played such an intriguing and creepy character. Last season wasn't great, but it was better than S5 and S6 IMO.

I think the writing on Breaking Bad has been consistently strong and I've enjoyed every season. There's also a lot more character development.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like the ONLY reason Breaking Bad is winning is because it's shorter, less seasons, Dexter should of been over in 5 Seasons the most


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I just started Dexter but it hasn't really impressed me yet. Breaking Bad was great though. :yes Can't wait till July.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I just started Dexter but it hasn't really impressed me yet. Breaking Bad was great though. :yes Can't wait till July.


I doubt it will, it's an overhyped POS. I could name 10 TV dramas off the top of my head that are better.

Breaking Bad
The Sopranos
The Walking Dead
LOST
The Shield
24
Prison Break
House M.D.
Criminal Minds
Law and Order: SVU


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Breaking Bad. No competition.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ what zomgz said.

i can't believe it's all going to end soon. my unhealthy obsession with bb won't allow it to.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

prisonofmind said:


> I doubt it will, it's an overhyped POS. I could name 10 TV dramas off the top of my head that are better.
> 
> Breaking Bad
> The Sopranos
> ...


the walking dead? pretty lame show, prison break? I don't think so, Law and Order SVU-- yes, this show beats them all


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

misspeachy said:


> Oh gosh.. Dexter that was so awful, we had to watch the whole series during school..
> I fell asleep every-time.
> YAWN


Why would you watch that in school?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Never saw any of it.


----------

